# ABA came stock with forged pistons??



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

I think I heard that in the early years of the MKIII, the 8 valve came with forged pistons, as well as a forged crank, can anyone back this up? and what years did they do this? Thanks.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: ABA came stock with forged pistons?? (rosecityromper)*

OBD1 aba has forged internals


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Almost all rods are forged and the same for the crankshafts. Pistons are all cast as far as I know, maybe some of the newer engines?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Some OBDI ABAs came with forged cranks, not all. In 97 you can still find an OBDI engine, and they can sometimes be the cast crank from the OBDII blocks. All ABA pistons are cast, not forged.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Some OBDI ABAs came with forged cranks, not all. In 97 you can still find an OBDI engine, and they can sometimes be the cast crank from the OBDII blocks. All ABA pistons are cast, not forged.

mmmmm that's what I thought too till I took my ABA out of a 95 Jetta apart. forged crank yes, squirters yes, all VW rods are forged yes, and wooo whooo it has forged pistons from the factory!!!!!!
cast pistons have straps to strenghten the wrist pin area, forged pistons don't. Mine don't


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Hmm, I'm stripping an OBDI ABA right now, maybe I'll take a closer look at the pistons.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Prof315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prof315* »_wooo whooo it has forged pistons from the factory!!!!!!
cast pistons have straps to strenghten the wrist pin area, forged pistons don't. Mine don't

Hmmm do u happen to have a pic to see what the difference is????...I got a 95 cabrio ABA sitting in the garage(first ABA swap) right now but havent taken it apart yet as im still saving money and sourcing parts....If my pistons are forged it will let me put $500 towards other mods....


----------



## Das Kraut (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheMajic86GTI)*

Was there ever forged rods from the factory during the "mk3" reign here in the States? Anyone have a part# thru ETKA or something? 
Even the Corrado blocks didn't get forged pistons.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

no forged pistons.










_Modified by broko at 9:31 AM 10-11-2009_


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Kraut)*

ALL VW motors have forged I-beam rods.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (broko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broko* »_no forged pistons.









_Modified by broko at 9:31 AM 10-11-2009_

The reinforcement straps on a cast piston are on the INSIDE of the piston.


----------

